# Yanmar YM190 service question



## creeser (Sep 6, 2012)

My father has a Yanmar YM190 and the starter went out. So my dad decided to pull it off with my F-250 and dump the clutch to start it.(which I strongly disagreed with) Now the tractor acts like it is never in gear now. So my question is where to start? Is it shift forks, linkage etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope the tractor not hydro transmission.


----------



## creeser (Sep 6, 2012)

It is not hydrostatic transmission


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Not that it matters but could this be a YM1900? Try putting the pto in gear and letting out on the clutch. If it turns you know your main drive shaft and clutch are still in tact. Also, make sure your hi/low shifter is engaged good.


----------



## creeser (Sep 6, 2012)

I will try that and it says YM190 it is a older model


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Is it green?


----------



## creeser (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes it is green however correction on model number it is a ym195 sorry for the wrong information


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

No problem, keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## creeser (Sep 6, 2012)

Dad had already checked the PTO and said no power to the rear of the tractor so we are thinking clutch or pressure plate anyone have any other suggestions


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Assuming you did make sure the hi/lo shifter is engaged good? If the clutch pedal feels normal with freeplay at the top I believe my next step would be to remove the transmission cover and see what is or is not turning. This would be #16 in this parts drawing. http://www.hoyetractor.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=HTE&Category_Code=2000TRANSCASE I sent you a pm.


----------



## creeser (Sep 6, 2012)

I sent a pm back but I am not for sure if it sent it


----------

